# Best stash places....



## Chaos501 (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 22, 2017)

None of your fuking business


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 22, 2017)

Seeker said:


> None of your fuking business



Sweet. Thanks for the advice.... I’ll keep it in mind. 

Maybe give an idea next time idk. ****


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2017)

if u are a grown man and need a stash spot u need to reconsider what your doing in life


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 22, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> if u are a grown man and need a stash spot u need to reconsider what your doing in life



I highly doubt it... but ok. The situation is a psychotic ex wife... you can never be careful with one of those. But fuk it I’m done trying to ask for simple advice here it’s only asking for narcissistic sarcasm.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2017)

hahahahaha...guess it depends on how many frickin bottles you have....one really isn't an issue so I guess I'm safe...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't think he's talking about hiding it from his wife cus I'm pretty sure she uses too I think he's just talking in general where people keep there shit. 

I keep my shit in a bag under my bed. Don't have a safe but that would be nice to have.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 22, 2017)

If you're at a point where a search warrant has been issued, a safe is fair play for LEO. If you then still refuse to open it, you're going to jail all the same.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2017)

I hide my shit from my wife. She knows where it is but it's not like I keep it on the dresser for everyone to see. Don't want my kids finding it either. Not everyones significant other is ok with illegal steroid use. Mine isn't but deals with it.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2017)

I still can't figure out why you have a second wife................:32 (19):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2017)

Seeker said:


> None of your fuking business



This made me laugh. Lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> I still can't figure out why you have a second wife................:32 (19):



Cus she deadlifts more than most guys here.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I hide my shit from my wife. She knows where it is but it's not like I keep it on the dresser for everyone to see. Don't want my kids finding it either. Not everyones significant other is ok with illegal steroid use. Mine isn't but deals with it.



Yea just looking for ideas. It’s in a box in a closet now. And no not hiding it from my wife. Don’t really need to hide it but thought it would be a good discussion. Apparently not...


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Cus she deadlifts more than most guys here.



I assume you mean his??? And still............lol


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Cus she deadlifts more than most guys here.


So true....


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2017)

Chaos501 said:


> So true....



pics........................or video??? Love women who kick ass!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 22, 2017)

rubbermaid tupperware on my shoe rack 
for you, i would say somewhere buried in the garage would be pretty safe


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a bunker that I access from the lean-to shed where I store my mower. Climate controlled and water tight. And WiFi.


----------



## pumpboss (Dec 22, 2017)

I keep everything in a safe. Its the only way to go.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> pics........................or video??? Love women who kick ass!!



His current wife deadlifts over 400 pounds.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> His current wife deadlifts over 400 pounds.



that's what I'm talking about...


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 22, 2017)

POB's butthole :32 (16):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> POB's butthole :32 (16):



I was gonna say in my wife's pussy... cause nobody not even me seems to go in there... 

But otherwise chaos think cool and dry and out of sight. That's about it. You are never gonna escape a search warrant so if it's just hiding from the kids getting into it or something then a closet shelf is fine.


----------



## Reefhunter (Dec 22, 2017)

Find a plug socket thats never used. Turn of breaker switch to that plug, Disconnect wires and put caps on so you don't short out or cause a fire. Make a little bag like a crown royal bag or something and tie a string to it. tie that to the back of the plug underneath the cover and drop into the wall cavity. replace the cover and your all set.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2017)

Reefhunter said:


> Find a plug socket thats never used. Turn of breaker switch to that plug, Disconnect wires and put caps on so you don't short out or cause a fire. Make a little bag like a crown royal bag or something and tie a string to it. tie that to the back of the plug underneath the cover and drop into the wall cavity. replace the cover and your all set.



Damn I needed this idea when I was hiding drugs from my parents as a kid


----------



## itismethebee (Dec 22, 2017)

Since I dont have children in the house besides me, I keep them in front of my parents.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 23, 2017)

Guitar case under my bed. Used to have a lockbox,but the guitar case works just fine


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 23, 2017)

Screw that.. I tie hooks to the tops of my viles and hang them from my Christmas tree like ornaments.


----------



## bigalex (Dec 23, 2017)

put them in a condom and then open the toilet from the top and hide them in there lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 23, 2017)

Pretty much anywhere out of public sight.....


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I was gonna say in my wife's pussy... cause nobody not even me seems to go in there...
> 
> But otherwise chaos think cool and dry and out of sight. That's about it. You are never gonna escape a search warrant so if it's just hiding from the kids getting into it or something then a closet shelf is fine.




Used to be just in a box in my closet but I got a low price file safe. Works perfect. Peace of mind having it under lock and key. Just away from wandering eyes. Mainly kids.... since we have six total! And honestly I don’t think you could get a search warrant very easy without probable cause... maybe if someone claimed I was selling but shit you can tell the cops around here someone is selling heroin and they wouldn’t search.... plus I know most of them... and a few that use themselves. I like the idea of everything in one box under a key... bottles syringes alcohol sharps container etc... I have an RX for HRT so... that helps a bit to cover my ass if ever need be.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 26, 2017)

Reefhunter said:


> Find a plug socket thats never used. Turn of breaker switch to that plug, Disconnect wires and put caps on so you don't short out or cause a fire. Make a little bag like a crown royal bag or something and tie a string to it. tie that to the back of the plug underneath the cover and drop into the wall cavity. replace the cover and your all set.



creative... I’ve actually done something similar with other substances when I was much younger


----------



## bulldogger (Dec 26, 2017)

i will give one. Cant give all. Take some books and hollow them out using a razor  blade to cut pages and she wont look there. You could also glue a shit load of musle mags together to do the same thing


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 26, 2017)

Air intake vent by the furnace, cool side of course.  That for gear and pins.  For easy access during the week preloaded ones in basement drop ceiling tiles.  For hcg wine rack frig.


----------



## Phil (Dec 31, 2017)

Put your gear in a water tight case and find a place outside of your house to hide.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2017)

Phil said:


> Put your gear in a water tight case and find a place outside of your house to hide.



POB's :32 (16): ass is tight enough


----------



## bulldogger (Jan 1, 2018)

There is a saying "keep the details of the black market black"


----------



## IHI (Jan 1, 2018)

bulldogger said:


> There is a saying "keep the details of the black market black"



Kinda what ive been thinking as i read thru this


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 1, 2018)

In my medicine cabinet next to daily meds, vitamins. If I hide it I may not find it. Never have hid it from exes, either. Never an issue.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 1, 2018)

double posted


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 1, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't think he's talking about hiding it from his wife cus I'm pretty sure she uses too I think he's just talking in general where people keep there shit.
> 
> I keep my shit in a bag under my bed. Don't have a safe but that would be nice to have.



When were we having that bbq at your place ?


----------

